# Pacific Northwest Gathering



## Haburn

*Where?* Mareko Maumasi's shop in Tumwater, Washington. 

*When?* Early October 2016

*What?* 

Food, BBQ, Drinks 

Forging Demo from Mareko

Lots of table space for displaying your collections and using them. All the cut up veggies will be used for a seafood boil. 

_Friendly Cutting Competition_

The guidelines for the competition are as follows:
-Each competitor submits a blade from the provided profile, made from monosteel with no defining marks and with the provided handle.
-Standard Japanese handles will be provided for each competing knife so that these blades will be judged solely on their performance.
-Heat treatment and finish grinding is to be done by each maker.
-Each knife will be put through a series of standard cutting operations. We'll have score cards and everyone can vote on their favorite knife. 
-Once competition is complete the knives will be put up for sale, with all proceeds going to charity. (input appreciated here as well, Northwest harvest? Another that has a broader reach?)&#8203;

Participating in the "Kitchen Knife Cutting Competition"

1. Maumasi Fire Arts
2. Haburn Knives
3. Harner
4. HHH
5.?
6.?
7.?


----------



## mikedtran

Weekend of 10/8 would be perfect for me (right after I finish the sword making class with Michael Bell) - though I could maybe swing 10/2 as well.

If anyone is coming up or just wants to stop in at Taro's place in Eugene, let me know I will definitely be stopping at Mame in Eugene =)


----------



## Haburn

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Haburn

Here is the profile for the makers, it's 210mm x 50mm. If you would like a PDF for easier printing, shoot me an email at: [email protected]


----------



## mikedtran

Love the idea of this friendly competition and the profile!


----------



## JBroida

wish i could make it up for this, but i'll be in Japan... maybe next time


----------



## mc2442

I look forward to the outcome of the competition! I hope all who attend have a great time.


----------



## alterwisser

This sounds awesome. I'm actually considering flying out there for this!!!!


----------



## Godslayer

This could be a great vacation, I have been wanting to visit seattle anyway. I wonder how good the fairmont olympia is? As for who's winning I'm guessing of those 4 Haburn is taking it. Saying that one of the true masters of metal could join the fray like Bill Burke, Ed Fowler or David Lisch and remind these youngins how far they have to go. Super excited, won't know if I can come till end of august though.


----------



## mr drinky

Interesting.


----------



## RDalman

I thought I was in on the friendly cutting competition?


----------



## Haburn

Updated List:

1. Maumasi Fire Arts
2. Haburn Knives
3. Harner
4. HHH
5. Dalman
6.?
7.?

Still looking for two more - anyone attending feel free to get in touch and motivate makers you would like to see on this list.


----------



## nwdel

Ian, if I can make this, do you want me to bring anything from the farm?

Del


----------



## HHH Knives

Haburn said:


> Updated List:
> 
> 1. Maumasi Fire Arts
> 2. Haburn Knives
> 3. Harner
> 4. HHH
> 5. Dalman
> 6.?
> 7.?
> 
> Still looking for two more - anyone attending feel free to get in touch and motivate makers you would like to see on this list.




Im excited about this. Yet if there is more that want to join then 6. I will step aside. Ian can ya please email me a PDF of the pattern. so I have for my records? 
randy (AT) hhhcustomknives (DOT) com


----------



## chiffonodd

Haburn said:


> Updated List:
> 
> 1. Maumasi Fire Arts
> 2. Haburn Knives
> 3. Harner
> 4. HHH
> 5. Dalman
> 6.?
> 7.?
> 
> Still looking for two more - anyone attending feel free to get in touch and motivate makers you would like to see on this list.



Don't forget to add Ken Onion.


----------



## Godslayer

chiffonodd said:


> Don't forget to add Ken Onion.



This is why we can't have nice things


----------



## Haburn




----------



## Haburn

nwdel said:


> Ian, if I can make this, do you want me to bring anything from the farm?
> 
> Del



Yes please! You can bring whatever you want. I don't have any doubts it will be a delight. :knife:


----------



## daveb

chiffonodd said:


> Don't forget to add Ken Onion.



Best laugh I've had 2day!


----------



## cheflivengood

:rofl2:


----------



## mikedtran

I'd love to see a Don Nguyen, Bill Burke, Michael Rader and most definitely Bob Kramer in the knife contest though that might be a stretch hahah =p


----------



## Godslayer

mikedtran said:


> I'd love to see a Don Nguyen, Bill Burke, Michael Rader and most definitely Bob Kramer in the knife contest though that might be a stretch hahah =p



That's not even fair, mind you I'd love to see a bob Kramer vs bill burke showdown. Same blades just different grinds and heat treats. I'm getting giddy just thinking about it. It would be like watching Michael and Lucifer fighting it out in the comics. A real goku vs superman kindof dispute.


----------



## mikedtran

Godslayer said:


> That's not even fair, mind you I'd love to see a bob Kramer vs bill burke showdown. Same blades just different grinds and heat treats. I'm getting giddy just thinking about it. It would be like watching Michael and Lucifer fighting it out in the comics. A real goku vs superman kindof dispute.



Yeah it is definitely a dreamer list, I feel like everyone besides Bob Kramer is a reasonable ask though (and with Mareko knowing Bob who knows?)

Goku all the way =D


----------



## MontezumaBoy

This sounds like just the excuse I was looking for to get up to the North ... been too damn hot down here in SoCal ... plus being in Phoenix on travel for the last few weeks hasn't made it easier ...

Let me know what you all decide for dates!

TjA


----------



## Haburn

Updated List:

1. Maumasi Fire Arts
2. Haburn Knives
3. Harner
4. HHH
5. Dalman
6. Bryan Raquin
7.?

We have a couple of sought-after makers that have tentatively committed that aren't on the list. This will be an exciting chance to use a wide variety of custom makers current work.


----------



## Haburn

The date of the Pacific Northwest Gathering is *Sunday, October 9th.*


----------



## mikedtran

Haburn said:


> The date of the Pacific Northwest Gathering is *Sunday, October 9th.*



SWEET, I am in!!!


----------



## Godslayer

I'm gonna try my best. No one let me buy any knives


----------



## Haburn

Godslayer said:


> I'm gonna try my best. No one let me buy any knives



The proceeds from the knives are going to charity, so there's nothing to feel guilty about.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Cool - will start making plans & hoping I can work this out.

Much appreciate the heads up Ian!

TjA



Haburn said:


> The date of the Pacific Northwest Gathering is *Sunday, October 9th.*


----------



## alterwisser

Damn... I wanna go! Anyone got a private jet that I can borrow for free? Preferably out of Teterboro. Thx!


----------



## LB_Jefferies

Godslayer said:


> I'm gonna try my best. No one let me buy any knives



Good luck with that!


----------



## bryan03

any news ?


----------



## Haburn

A few handles are going out today for the test knives.


----------



## XooMG

Haburn said:


> A few handles are going out today for the test knives.


You guys making them in-house, or ordering generics like I showed Mareko?


----------



## Haburn

I bought them off ebay. I called around to a few vendors and the consistent answer was that they're hard to come by. So, ebay it was. The handles are on the small side; hopefully everyone can cope. :biggrin:


----------



## Don Nguyen

It's not final but I'm heavily considering going - is there anyone driving down that will pass by Seattle? My flight will be arriving there on the 7th, and either I take Amtrak or Sound Transit, or possibly join one of you guys if things line up


----------



## Haburn

Don Nguyen said:


> It's not final but I'm heavily considering going - is there anyone driving down that will pass by Seattle? My flight will be arriving there on the 7th, and either I take Amtrak or Sound Transit, or possibly join one of you guys if things line up



If you show up at the Centennial Amtrak Station in Lacey on the 9th I'll make sure you have a ride to Mareko's. 
Buy that ticket, Don!


----------



## Haburn

Updated List:

1. Maumasi Fire Arts
2. Haburn Knives
3. Dalman
4. Bryan Raquin
5. Harner?


----------



## marc4pt0

Very cool get together! I'm surprised to not see more makers get in on the challenge. I suppose having to do your own heat treat narrows down the list to "real" bladesmiths... 
I think you guys should reach out to Mert Tansu!


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

Don Nguyen said:


> It's not final but I'm heavily considering going - is there anyone driving down that will pass by Seattle? My flight will be arriving there on the 7th, and either I take Amtrak or Sound Transit, or possibly join one of you guys if things line up



Shoot Don, I'd be happy to swoop you up from the airport no problem!


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

Don Nguyen said:


> It's not final but I'm heavily considering going - is there anyone driving down that will pass by Seattle? My flight will be arriving there on the 7th, and either I take Amtrak or Sound Transit, or possibly join one of you guys if things line up





marc4pt0 said:


> Very cool get together! I'm surprised to not see more makers get in on the challenge. I suppose having to do your own heat treat narrows down the list to "real" bladesmiths...
> I think you guys should reach out to Mert Tansu!



I did reach out to our esteemed Aussie friend, but unfortunately he wont be able to partake in our friendly competition.


----------



## Dan P.

Is it too late for me to submit a competition knife?
October 9 is my birthday. Seems fitting?


----------



## jessf

Yeah but without stipulations on the type of mono-steel they could all use 1084. But i guess the backyard stuff i do doesn't embody a great deal of HT refinment. 



marc4pt0 said:


> Very cool get together! I'm surprised to not see more makers get in on the challenge. I suppose having to do your own heat treat narrows down the list to "real" bladesmiths...
> I think you guys should reach out to Mert Tansu!


----------



## Haburn

Dan P. said:


> Is it too late for me to submit a competition knife?
> October 9 is my birthday. Seems fitting?



Not too late! Send me your address and phone number and I'll get a handle shipped out.


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

jessf said:


> Yeah but without stipulations on the type of mono-steel they could all use 1084. But i guess the backyard stuff i do doesn't embody a great deal of HT refinment.



The reason we decided not to specify any specific steel is that most makers have a preferred steel they like to work with, which also means they have a specific method and technique they've gotten down pat for heat-treating that steel as well as a specific medium (quenching oil, which can run an average of $150USD/5gal) in which they are quenching their steel to achieve optimal HT. In the spirit of friendly competition we want makers to bring their A-game, which means they get to work with the steel they're most comfortable working with. 

Now I may be reading your statement about 1084 in the wrong tone, but I have to say the 1084 is a great steel. If properly HT'd it can perform like a mother! I've made over 700 chopping blows into 2x4 lumber with a freshly sharpened chef's knife, and that abuse it still had a keen enough edge to very easily shave hair. If that isn't edge retention, I don't know what is.


----------



## jessf

I hear ya. My comment was directed at 1084 being more forgiving in the heat treat process, not at the quality of the alloy. Im heat treating without any measuring devices, only a MAP torch and magnet. Im sure with better tools the heat treat could be much better.




MaumasiFireArts said:


> The reason we decided not to specify any specific steel is that most makers have a preferred steel they like to work with, which also means they have a specific method and technique they've gotten down pat for heat-treating that steel as well as a specific medium (quenching oil, which can run an average of $150USD/5gal) in which they are quenching their steel to achieve optimal HT. In the spirit of friendly competition we want makers to bring their A-game, which means they get to work with the steel they're most comfortable working with.
> 
> Now I may be reading your statement about 1084 in the wrong tone, but I have to say the 1084 is a great steel. If properly HT'd it can perform like a mother! I've made over 700 chopping blows into 2x4 lumber with a freshly sharpened chef's knife, and that abuse it still had a keen enough edge to very easily shave hair. If that isn't edge retention, I don't know what is.


----------



## Haburn

Updated List:

1. Maumasi Fire Arts
2. Haburn Knives
3. Dalman
4. Bryan Raquin
5. Dan Prendergast


----------



## Dan P.

jessf said:


> I hear ya. My comment was directed at 1084 being more forgiving in the heat treat process, not at the quality of the alloy. Im heat treating without any measuring devices, only a MAP torch and magnet. Im sure with better tools the heat treat could be much better.



I may be alone in this but I always found the lower alloy carbon steels harder to HT lo-tec. Easier to overheat and have poor grain, I should say.


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

Dan P. said:


> I may be alone in this but I always found the lower alloy carbon steels harder to HT lo-tec. Easier to overheat and have poor grain, I should say.



It certainly can be tricky Dan. I use my forge for a lot of mono steels and get really great results! Not much there in ways of measuring devices accept my eyes, my experience , and to quote Mr. Murray Carter, "my heart."

Bill Burke, unless looking for the aesthetic of a fully hardened blade, still uses his oxy-acetylene torch to HT his mono-steel blades. Nothing wrong with simple technique, more about execution.


----------



## Haburn

Updated List:

1. Maumasi Fire Arts
2. Haburn Knives
3. Dalman
4. Bryan Raquin
5. Dan Prendergast
6. Don Nguyen


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

Looks like there's some damn stiff competition. I can't wait to see how the different blades stack up. I have been putting my feelers out and have a couple talented chefs in line for judging the different knives. 

To help us get a head count, how many of you are, or are thinking, you'll be able to make it to the gathering?

Interested in hearing what folks are thinkin will make some good cut testing tasks. Also, curious what attributes you might think are the most important to test for? Food release? Ease of cutting? Wedging? Edge retention? Ease of sharpening?

These are designed for general use so obviously it's hard to get to specific about tasks, but I really look forward to seeing everyone's thoughts!:hungry:

Thank you all! I'll be posting this over in the KK4a too!

Cheers!


----------



## johnstoc

I'm in Portland, hoping to come up for the day. Sounds like a great time!


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

johnstoc said:


> I'm in Portland, hoping to come up for the day. Sounds like a great time!



Awesome John, can't wait to meet you!


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

Event Update!

Food:
Ian and I will be providing some grub in the way of some finger foods. We would love for this to be a potlatch food situation, so please don't hesitate to bring a dish, some of your favorite cured meats, cheeses, etc to share! I will be providing some of the standard veggies for chopping, i.e. carrots, potatos, cucumbers, tomatos, onions, pepers, mushrooms, etc. If others would like to help contribute there as well, it would be wonderful. I'm gonna get a hold of some pizza dough, mozz, and tom-sauce, so that ultimately we can throw together some pizzas and salads for us all to enjoy along with general munching.

If there's anything specific that you would like to have available to do some cut testing with, please be sure to bring it with you. However, there is a 'farm stand' literally 5 min down the road from where the event will be held, so if you forget anything or run out of anything, they'll take care of you.

Event Location:
Originally the plan was to have the gathering at my shop, but as the group has grown and as I have no running water, therefore no available lavatory, I've decided that it makes more sense to move the gathering to a locale that can accommodate all attending. The gathering will be located at The Albee's Gardens. It is a great event space set on 5 beautifully manicured and maintained acres. They have plenty of room, facilities, tables, that we might want or need. Once we're all wrapped up at the Albee's I will be offering a brief shop tour (my shop is tiny), before finally bringing the gathering to a close.

Chef's Knife Cutting Competition:
We have two judges lined up so far, but ideally we would have a third. Here's our current line up: Chef Derek Bugge (pronounced boogie) Executive Chef at '99 Park' in the heart of Bellevue, WA. Next up is Taro Kobayashi, aka mametaro here in KKF. Taro is an immensely talented chef that will be driving all the way up with his crew, from Eugene, OR. If you're ever in or passing by Eugene make a point to make a reservation (he's always packed to the gills) and get some of Taro's awesome food into your belly.

Event Activities:
1. The gathering will begin at noon at The Albee's Gardens. Great time for hand shakes and introductions.
2. At around 1pm I'm going to fire up my forge and offer a blade forging demonstration where I'll walk you through my process for forging a kitchen knife. 
3. At around 2 (or whenever the forging demo is finished) we will begin the Cutting Comp. At the same time I would encourage for folks to begin laying out their knives and swaping stories, cuttin stuff up, and generally knife knerd out.
4. As folks start working their way through veggies I'm gonna start slangin' pizzas, so cut some awesomeness up and bring it over to me so I can throw it on a pizza for you.

Any and all questions or comments are welcome, so please don't hesitate to chime it! That's what this is about, community!

Kindest regards,
Mareko


----------



## Castalia

Sorry I will miss the gathering. I will be looking forward to many pictures being posted for those of us who do not have the privilege of attending.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Castalia said:


> Sorry I will miss the gathering. I will be looking forward to many pictures being posted for those of us who do not have the privilege of attending.



+1, this sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## kielasaurus

Damn you! I just moved to the bay area from Seattle! I can't wait to see pics of this. Sounds great.


----------



## Haburn

A couple of comp knives showed up!
I still haven't received Ken Onion's entry yet - although he assures me it's on the way.


----------



## Don Nguyen

I'm excited.


----------



## mikedtran

Look who was here:


----------



## aboynamedsuita

The man himself Bob Kramer?


----------



## Marek07

tjangula said:


> The man himself Bob Kramer?


Don't think the question mark is needed.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Ah yes, when I look in the mirror I can kinda see his reflection. I was viewing in the app at first and the image was rather pixilated.


----------



## mikedtran

Hhahaa just wanted to tease you guys here are some more shots from the gathering =)














Brothers reunite:





Moment of truth (*bonus face shot of the man himself):


----------



## aboynamedsuita

mikedtran said:


> Hhahaa just wanted to tease you guys here are some more shots from the gathering =)



Can't wait to see and hear more :hungry:

Also that cat pic is so random and awesome [emoji76]


----------



## Dan P.

+1!


----------



## Don Nguyen

This is the one image I took, with all the competition cutters.


----------



## cheflivengood

are we not asking who won?


----------



## RDalman

Yea I would be curious, also curious about the secrecy and delay.


----------



## Lucretia

The winners were announced on the other forum, but it seems to be down and has been for the last day or so.

Brian Raquin (sp?) was the winner. The judges made clear that their criteria were based on using the knives in a pro kitchen, 8 hours or more a day. All the knives were good cutters; it was small things like steering that separated the entries.

After the contest attendees got to try out the knives--different users preferred different knives, just as you'd expect.


----------



## mikedtran

Lucretia said:


> The winners were announced on the other forum, but it seems to be down and has been for the last day or so.
> 
> Brian Raquin (sp?) was the winner. The judges made clear that their criteria were based on using the knives in a pro kitchen, 8 hours or more a day. All the knives were good cutters; it was small things like steering that separated the entries.
> 
> After the contest attendees got to try out the knives--different users preferred different knives, just as you'd expect.



It was really fun to be able to try so many different makers knives in one place. I think the other note is while the judges loved Brian's for an 8 hour shift, they really enjoyed and preferred some of the other knives for home use. One of the judges, Taro actually grabbed a knife from Don Nguyen directly following the competition =)

I talked with Taro about his favorites for pure cutting performance and it was completely different than what he would want for a 8 hour shift. Since all the knives cut amazingly well, the main decision point for the 8 hour shift was balance and weight. While many of us on the forums (myself included) prefer slightly beefier knives both the judges preferred lighter knives as they talked about how after a long shift their hands are sometimes cramped/heavily fatigued.


----------



## Dan P.

The list on the other forum was thus (I think!);

1.Raquin
2.Dalman
3.Maumasi
4.Prendergast
5/6 Were Nguyen/Haburn, or Haburn/Nguyen, I can't remember in which order because I was crying so hard that I didn't come 1st.

Anyway, it was just for fun, and I'm sure on a different day the order would be different.


----------



## mikedtran

Dan P. said:


> The list on the other forum was thus (I think!);
> 
> 1.Raquin
> 2.Dalman
> 3.Maumasi
> 4.Prendergast
> 5/6 Were Nguyen/Haburn, or Haburn/Nguyen, I can't remember in which order because I was crying so hard that I didn't come 1st.
> 
> Anyway, it was just for fun, and I'm sure on a different day the order would be different.



Spot on - Dan you ranked higher on pure cutting performance both from most of the users as well as from Taro if that is any consolation =)


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

Hey all,

Sorry for the delay! Posted everything up on the Fora but the site is down for some reason. Would love to upload and share pics that I have, but I can't seem to upload them via my phone. 

The Chefs knife cutting comp results were as follows:
1. Bryan Raquine
2. Robin Dalman
3. Mareko Maumasi
4. Dan Prendergast
5. Ian Rogers
6. Don Nguyen

It was great getting to use all the knives. The judges offered a disclaimer that, ultimately all of the knives are really f-ing great performers. The differences were, as mentioned by Lucretia, very slight. The judges approached the comp from the perspective of working in the production environment of a professional kitchen. Weight was the first consideration, followed by edge geometry/steerage, and cutting edge profile. 

If I had to choose a knife from the pack, and I can't choose my own because that's against the rules, then I would have easily gone with Don's knife as well! Coming from a production background in regards of kitchen experience, Don's knife is a fricken slayer! All the knives were awesome though and it was a really great time! I look forward to doing it again next year!

Thank you to all the makers for contributing your time and resources. 

If I figure out how to post here via mobile, I will ASAP. Otherwise you can see pics via Instagram of Facebook. 

Cheers,
Mareko


----------



## Don Nguyen

And I would say (aside from my own), I would choose Mareko's. Sleek, elegant, well-balanced, and all-around great performer. It was funny because both Mareko and I were talking about how each of us had brought our best grinds to date and hoped everyone else brought their A-game


----------



## Lucretia

Husband & I disagreed over which we preferred. Which is why we have his knife drawer and my knife drawers at our house.


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

Just tried posting pics again, but I don't think I'm allowed to. Sorry all&#128553;


----------



## Don Nguyen

Here are the images Mareko tried to post.


----------



## Dan P.

mikedtran said:


> Spot on - Dan you ranked higher on pure cutting performance both from most of the users as well as from Taro if that is any consolation =)



That makes the tears sting a little less, thank you, you are kind. (sniff)


----------



## Haburn

Thank you to Derek and Taro for attending and judging the PNG. I know Mareko and I greatly appreciate it. Another thanks to the all of the awesome bladesmiths who participated and of course the winner, Bryan Raquin. 

Calm before the storm: 





These didn't last the length of the afternoon:





The unimpressed house cat, Blue Mama?


----------



## pleue

I sadly missed a hell of an event. Hope you all had fun!


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

Haburn said:


> Thank you to Derek and Taro for attending and judging the PNG. I know Mareko and I greatly appreciate it. Another thanks to the all of the awesome bladesmiths who participated and of course the winner, Bryan Raquin.
> 
> Calm before the storm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These didn't last the length of the afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unimpressed house cat, Blue Mama?



That kitty is Baby Blue, the was also a Mamma Blue, Blue Belle, and Blue Boy. There's definitely been some kitty in-breeding.


----------



## cheflivengood

MaumasiFireArts said:


> That kitty is Baby Blue, the was also a Mamma Blue, Blue Belle, and Blue Boy. There's definitely been some kitty in-breeding.



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Atrain316

I so wish I had known this was going on I really would love the opportunity to watch a knife being made and i live so close to where this happened.


----------



## HHH Knives

Man this looked like a BLAST! I would love to see more pictures if anyone has em!  

Stay sharp 
Randy

PS. Love the random KITTY photos!


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

HHH Knives said:


> Man this looked like a BLAST! I would love to see more pictures if anyone has em!
> 
> Stay sharp
> Randy
> 
> PS. Love the random KITTY photos!



I'll have to refer you to Ian my friend. His Megabot was snapping pics all over the place.


----------



## alterwisser

I know that Brian's, Marekos, Robins and Dan's knives have all been sold (auctioned off). Any news on the remaining two? Will they also be sold/auctioned off?


----------



## Haburn

alterwisser said:


> I know that Brian's, Marekos, Robins and Dan's knives have all been sold (auctioned off). Any news on the remaining two? Will they also be sold/auctioned off?



Mine sold a few days after the PNG.


----------



## alterwisser

Haburn said:


> Mine sold a few days after the PNG.



Crap. Must've missed it....


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

Bryan's sold too.


----------



## alterwisser

MaumasiFireArts said:


> Bryan's sold too.



Bryan, not Brian... my bad. Missing Dons... what happened to Dons??????


----------



## MaumasiFireArts

Sorry, realized it sounded like I was being an A-hole, missed that you'd mentioned Bryan already. Don's sold too. It'll be making it's way "down under" shortly.


----------



## alterwisser

MaumasiFireArts said:


> Sorry, realized it sounded like I was being an A-hole, missed that you'd mentioned Bryan already. Don's sold too. It'll be making it's way "down under" shortly.



No, it at all. No worries ...!

I assume Ian's and Dons knives have not been sold "publicly" through the forum or IG like the others. Too bad, I would've loved to have a shot at all of them LOL...

I'm still not over not getting yours, btw [emoji6][emoji35]


----------

